# Winter Smoke Temps?!?!?!?



## norzel89 (Dec 5, 2016)

For starters....... I have posted this on a different section on this website.  Only got 1 guys help and we both haven't been able to figure it out so I copied and pasted the original post here to hopefully catch someone's eye. If this is wrong or is anyway breaking protocol on this site. I very much apologize. I also cut out some of the details to shorten the post up. 

I use a Smoke Hollow 30164G gas smoker. 

I recently attempted to smoke Pork shoulder for my Daughters 2nd birthday and I was expecting about 40 people. I own a Smoke Hollow Vertical propane smoker. My plan was roughly 1 hr per pound at 275 degrees. I have 5 chunks of pork shoulder all at about 8-10 pounds each. I figured I had to get the pork into the smoker about 12-13 hours prior to when I wanted dinner done. so now here is the issue I ran into.....

I had to start the meat at 3:00 A.M. and the date was November 12th in southeast Michigan, which happened to be the first decently cold day.

at 2:00 AM I fired  up the smoker to get it up to temp and pulled the pork out to get to room temp. the outside temp was rough 30 degrees.

at 2:30 AM my smoker was only at 100 degrees so I closed all the dampeners and cranked up the burner on the smoker.

at 3:00 AM the outside temp was 33 degrees, and my smoker was at 175 degrees. I threw the meat in thinking it can start to smoke while I work on trying to get the temp up because I didn't want to be late.

at 4:00 AM the outside temp was still 33, and my smoker dropped to 150 degrees.

I spent the next 3 hours opening and closing the dampeners and trying different thermometers thinking something was wrong with the thermometers and everything kept reading the same right around 150 degrees.  during this 3 hour stretch I was panicking and I was thinking I would have to bail on the entire thing and get pizza and subs.

7:00 AM the sun was starting to rise, the outside temp climbed to about 37 degrees, my smoker climbed to about 160 degrees.

9:00 AM the outside temp was about 43 degrees, my smoker was up to about 175 degrees. I finally decided to pull the plug, I fired up the oven, got the oven up to 300 degrees, threw all the pork into the oven till about 3:00 P.M. by this time the meat was up to the standard temp and turned out juicy and everyone loved it but during the oven process I spilled some juices and filled the entire house up with smoke so I would like to avoid using the oven in the future.

some other details you need to know. I do NOT own a garage, the smoker was in the back of the house, and it was not windy just chilly. My smoker is not insulated.

I do not want to think that I have to shut down my smoker during the winter months and in Michigan that can be several months. what are some tips, suggestions, advice you guys got for me to be able to smoke during the cold months that wont be a fire hazard. Thanks in advanced for anyone that can help me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2016)

Even at 33 outdoors, a gasser should have no issue hitting 225-275. Sounds more like a gas or air flow issue. Clogged venturi, bad regulator, something along that line...JJ


----------



## drewed (Dec 5, 2016)

Typically the bigger problem is getting gasses down to temp, not up!  

What do your flames look like?  Big and blue like on a stove or bunson burner, or small or yellow?


----------



## norzel89 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have smoked 6-7 times prior to this issue and I had no temp issues so it's hard to believe it's a regulator or anything like that. Here are my burner pics. 













IMG_8968.JPG



__ norzel89
__ Dec 5, 2016





On high 













IMG_8969.JPG



__ norzel89
__ Dec 5, 2016





On med. 













IMG_8970.JPG



__ norzel89
__ Dec 5, 2016





On low. 

Wind was not a factor. The wind speed was minimal and my house is like an L shape with my patio inside the L so it was pretty blocked from wind.


----------



## norzel89 (Dec 5, 2016)

One thought that just occurred to me is perhaps I over stuffed the smoker? 













IMG_8826.JPG



__ norzel89
__ Dec 5, 2016





This is my meat prior to smoking. 5 chunks. 2 on the lower. 2 on the middle. 1 at the top. By far the most meat I have smoked at once...... is it even possible to over stuff a smoker?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 5, 2016)

Its been a while since I used propane.  But the new bottles have a safty switch that will almost shut off the gas flow if it thinks it has encountered a big leak.  Try shutting everything off and close the bottle.  Then SLOWLY open the bottle and light the burner.  It sounds mainly like you just weren't getting as much gas flow as you thought you were.

Another thing you can wrap your smoker in a welding blanket to help keep heat in.  I have to do that with my MEScome winter time.

Gary


----------



## sqwib (Dec 5, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Its been a while since I used propane.  But the new bottles have a safty switch that will almost shut off the gas flow if it thinks it has encountered a big leak.  Try shutting everything off and close the bottle.  Then SLOWLY open the bottle and light the burner.  It sounds mainly like you just weren't getting as much gas flow as you thought you were.
> 
> Another thing you can wrap your smoker in a welding blanket to help keep heat in.  I have to do that with my MEScome winter time.
> 
> Gary


To reset, he needs to disconnect, wait 5 minutes, reconnect, and open slowly ¾ turn. This can happen with full tanks. This was suggested in his other thread.
Hopefully he will link to that thread so folks aren't running around in circles trying to help.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 5, 2016)

Original thread here.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/254974/winter-smoking-help#post_1637289


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 5, 2016)

Norzel89 said:


> I have smoked 6-7 times prior to this issue and I had no temp issues so it's hard to believe it's a regulator or anything like that. Here are my burner pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this what the flame looked like on the day you were having issues? Have you changed propane bottles at all since?


----------



## norzel89 (Dec 5, 2016)

Thank you again SQWIB for sharing the thread. I don't know how. 

1- the day of the party. It was a brand new bottle. 
2- the pics of the burner was taken a week or two later after a disconnect but same bottle. 
3- is there a way I can for sure if it was a safety shut off? Just do a dry run when it's cold and find out or what?


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2016)

Norzel89 said:


> Thank you again SQWIB for sharing the thread. I don't know how. _(No Problem_)
> 
> 1- the day of the party. It was a brand new bottle.
> 2- the pics of the burner was taken a week or two later after a disconnect but same bottle. _did you measure the temps on this day?_
> 3- is there a way I can for sure if it was a safety shut off? Just do a dry run when it's cold and find out or what?_ turn off and Disconnect the propane, wait 5 minutes, reconnect the propane, slowly turn on propane 3/4 turn, ignite burner, open propane another turn, check temps._


I have replaced quite a few regulators, that baffled me, just cut one off of my Weber that couldn't get temps up. I don't even bother replacing the whole hose anymore, the fittings never match up, so I just cut the hose and splice with copper tubing and hose clamps.

Many propane appliance instructions say to disconnect propane when not in use, Sometimes I disconnect other times I don't, but If I do, I now wrap the connection end in a rag .

Check propane bottle for icing in cold weather, you can place the propane bottle in water if its icing
Try a 30 pound tank
Try a wind shroud around the base of your smoker if its windy, just make sure to leave some venting space.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 6, 2016)

Norzel89 said:


> One thought that just occurred to me is *perhaps I over stuffed the smoker?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe this to be the case

_at 3:00 AM the outside temp was 33 degrees, and my smoker was at 175 degrees_
_9:00 AM the outside temp was about 43 degrees, my smoker was up to about 175 degrees_
6 hours it should have been well over 175


----------



## donr (Dec 6, 2016)

I had to replace the regulator on my grill this fall because a small plastic "washer" had cracked into several connected segments and prevented the regulator from going all the way into the tank valve.  It had been giving me intermittent fits.  I never thought to turn the thing around and look into it.

I would also run a pipe cleaner through the venture to make sure there are no spider webs in it.

Also never open the valve all the way.  It does something weird with the overflow protection device.

It wouldn't hurt to insulate your smoker anyway.  It will use less fuel, even in hot weather.

Don


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 6, 2016)

I had this happen to me and it was a screen on the regulator. It had gotten condensation on it and iced so it restricted flow. Eventually it rusted and I just replace the regulator and no more mystery problems.


----------



## ramman123 (Dec 7, 2016)

If you have a secondary valve down stream of the tank valve and open it before the tank valve, the safety valve will certainly be activated sensing the out rush of gas as a leak.
Thus cutting down your gas flow and severely limiting your heat output.
If you suspect the safety valve may have been tripped.

Shut off tank valve. 
Shut off second valve.
loosen hose fitting to tank valve enough to hear a gas escape hissing sound.
Tighten hose to tank valve.
Now open tank valve.
Then open second valve and lite flame.

All should be reset and good.

Good luck !


----------



## norzel89 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks Everyone, It is suppose to be cold this weekend, so I plan on doing a dry run with the smoker outside to see if I can get the temps going back up like normal or if I run into a low heat temps again.

Any suggestions on how to insulate it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2016)

Norzel89 said:


> Thanks Everyone, It is suppose to be cold this weekend, so I plan on doing a dry run with the smoker outside to see if I can get the temps going back up like normal or if I run into a low heat temps again.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to insulate it?


A welding blanket works very well for insulation.

We don't get any real cold weather down here in Florida.

But my Son lives in Kansas & he uses one wrapped around his smoker and says it works great.

Al


----------



## norzel89 (Dec 30, 2016)

Okay guys. I am smoking in the morning. The high is 34 degrees. I get to test it out and I have a fire blanket on hand to help. Doing an 8 pound pork shoulder. 













IMG_9302.JPG



__ norzel89
__ Dec 30, 2016


----------



## norzel89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone for all the suggestions and tips. I believe it was just an issue with the propane supply cuz it was a chilly 32 degrees the next time I smoked and it had no issues holding the temps where I wanted them. I did use a fire blanket as a skirt do to high winds but everything went perfect. thanks again guys.


----------

